# Civil Service list



## Anonymous (Jan 1, 1970)

When a police department requests a list from civil service; how many people get interview cards per position open? Anyone know?


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Usually 3 to 1 

3 cards for every 1 position they are looking to fill.


----------



## Irishpride (May 5, 2002)

2x + 1
x=number of vacancies. All ties get postcards too.


----------

